# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  album creation

## Vellum

I created an album to place my wip / finished work in, just in case anyone is interested.  Have a look and tell me if this looks like it works, when I loaded the images into the album they seem to not correctly load and show only a portion of the image.  While setting up the album there are two "picture blocks" one on the left and one on the right.  The load picture window loads them to the one on the right.  As there was nothing visible on the one in the left, I dragged and dropped the right pic into the left picture block.  Did I do this correctly?  Thanks for any input.

----------


## - Max -

Hey Vellum, long time no see! Your album looks ok for me  :Smile:

----------


## Vellum

Long time!! Its only been two weeks LOL thanks for the input on the album

----------


## - Max -

Only 2 weeks? Damn I need to take a break from this forums  :Very Happy:

----------

